# 4 Leading Snow Foams Tested Quiz



## james_death

*Ok Folks after having to wait 3 weeks and 800 Miles before i could get to wash the Polo...














































Yeah certainly a candidate for some snow foaming action...:lol:

So why not a bit of a comparison test....:thumb:

So Rinsed with the power washer and then some side by sides....

These are all in lance bottles in neat form and will be hitting the panels at a mix ration of 1 part product to 25 parts water.

So First Up...

Autosmart Ultra Mousse to the Left...

Autobrite Magifoam to the Right...



















Other Side...

Autosmart Actimousse XLS to the left...

Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam to the Right...



















As a Little extra Comparison...

A side by side on the hatch...

Autobrite Magifoam on the left & Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam on the Right...










Now i was going to simply post up the results.. However...

Having Taken a swab of each panel after just one application of foam, left to dwell for 5 minutes and then rinsed off.

The swab was taken and put to one side in order to dry fully overnight and then see what, if any muck had been transferred to the swab.

So What do Folks think will have cleaned the best on this Dirty Car???

Poll is Ended...:thumb:​*​
*Results...​*
*Ok Folks Lets See How Your Votes Compared To Foam Performance.*

*So The Dirt the Foams had to Contend With...*














































*Remember all Foams were used in neat form from the foam lance bottle.

So Actually were dispensed at a mix ratio of 20:1 so Twenty Parts Water to One Part Foam Product.

So....Pads were Swiped from the Bottom of each respective panel as these were the Dirtiest sections although not taken from the actual sill as getting that low risks catching any crud below the sill bottom edge.










Magifoam was Voted Top... It Actually Came Last from my testing.

Autosmart Ultra Mousse was Voted Last... It Actually Came Third.

Autosmart Actimousse XLS Voted Next to Last... It Actually Came Second Only Just Pipped to the post By the Winner.

Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam Voted Second Best... It's Actually the Winner only just Beating XLS.

The Autosmart Ultramousse was Similar Performance to Autobrite Magifoam... But i would put the Ultramousse as Slightly Better.

So From My Testing Magifoam alongside Ultramousse.










Remember the Pads were swiped once through the relevant Panel that had been cleaned.

The Swiped Pads were left to dry in order to see if any Grime was left on the panel after the Foaming and Rinsing.

Here We Have the Second place Actimousse XLS alongside the Winner Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam.










Now although still not fully clean the XLS & Auto-Foam Only left a very miniscule amount behind.

For my own Personal Test, Since i had only just received Magifoam having heard good things about it for what seams like forever, i did a side by side on the Hatch with what i have found to be an excellent foam that being the Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam.

Now the Very Cruddy Hatch had one hit of each product, one on each side again.

This power washed off again after 5 Minutes but this time i swiped each side with each pad twice.

Both did not remove all but again the Bilt Hamber Autofoam Performed the Best.

The Hatch Pad pics seam to have fallen into a Black Hole....:wall:

However they are at the top of this shot...








*


----------



## chrisc

Autosmart Actimousse XLS
FOR ME NOT TRIED IT YET LIKE ROCKING HORSE SH*TE TO GET OF GARETH AROUND HERE


----------



## james_death

Nice one....:lol:

You going for that and you havent even tried it....:lol:

Cool...:thumb:

How Much you after Chris to try it?...:lol:


----------



## Nally

You tried citrus pre wash with megifoam ?


----------



## james_death

Nally said:


> You tried citrus pre wash with megifoam ?


Nope not into mixing to be honest whats Megifoam???...

I think i know you mean Magifoam....:thumb:


----------



## millns84

Voted for the Bilt Hamber.

I like my Magifoam (sort of have to like it, got 5 litres), but have read a lot about the Bilt Hamber's cleaning ability even though I understand it foams less and doesn't dwell as long.


----------



## Karl woods

I have only used magifoam so have no idea which will be best but it will be very interesting to see which one comes out on top . Thanks .


----------



## ronwash

I think magifoam will clean the best possible way,only problem,its alkanline..
i dont like BH foam,i think it will be last or 3rd.
never used the autosmart foams,but they got some good reviwes in here.


----------



## Demetrios72

Autosmart XLS for me too :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+

Blue magifoam is the best for me


----------



## tichy

I've only tried magifoam as yet, but I've nealy run out so it'll be good to see the results.
Thanks


----------



## gibbo555

Personally I would have the Ultramousse, find it clings for ages and great cleaning power, more economical as well IMO.


----------



## Tank.

Ive not used actimousse although im aware of its cleaning power so i'll go for that

Purely because out of the list actimousse is a foaming TFR rather than a snow foam


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab

Nice to see a proper real and valuable test being done side-by-side on the SAME car! So many awards given for popularity rather than performance, doesn't drive the industry forward but rather supports marketing and brand promotion. I don't know what the results of this test are James but I’m interested to see! Well done:thumb:


----------



## james_death

Thanks folks for all your input so far and everyone that votes.

You dont have to make a comment in order to vote just in case anyone is wondering.

All are free to place a vote i never allow multiple voting so think well people before you vote as you only get the one.

All voting is secret i dont like the idea that people could be pressured over a vote made so feel free one and all to vote.

Its Nice to get a mix as not everyone will have tried all or any of the foams, some will have tried one or two and may not even any on my test list here.

We get votes from those that simply think such and such a product will clean best weather that be from what others have said or simply marketing.

The Beauty of this forum is anyone can post there tests and as such get a wider view of the market place and experiences.

I have no brand loyalty weather i received something free or purchased something myself, im not swayed by expense or cheapness i simply post what i find and my experiences.


----------



## james_death

*Poll Will Close on Saturday the 2nd of February 11.16pm...(23.16. Hours) 2013.

So even those that maybe only log in once a week may catch it.*​


----------



## MonkeyP

Auto Foam for me esp in the winter months. loosens the dirt and pulls it away!

Also i like the shaving foam types but i always fined that they need to left for a while to make a difference and i always have to clean my drive after i clean my car. :wall:


----------



## B0DSKI

Magifoam for me ?? 

Although have to say I tried ValetPro Neutral Snowfoam yesterday and was very Impressed


----------



## B0DSKI

Nice test btw


----------



## james_death

*Keep them Votes Coming People...:thumb:

Appreciated...:thumb:​*


----------



## Jordy Kuga

No avalanche?


----------



## Franzpan

Active XLS for sure. Its a strong tfr designed for trade use. The rest are mere consumer pre washes.


----------



## james_death

Jordy Kuga said:


> No avalanche?


Can only work with what i have im afraid...:lol:


----------



## robbo51

None of those
This was very good though:
Chemical Guys 'No Touch' Snow Foam


----------



## Tabbs

Look forward to the results 
Nice work


----------



## sitalchauhan

Thanks for this test, very interested in the results (although I prefer pump spraying lower halves of my car with a weak TFR rather than snow foaming)

Pretty certain it will be Actimousse XLS.

However, the stronger the snow foam cleaning action, the more likely it will be to degrade the LSP over time. So it is a bit of a personal balance between cleaning performance and effect on LSP.

In regards to AutoSmart's products: If I was cleaning a car that was dirty and I was then going to apply a LSP at the end, I would use Actimousse. But if I was cleaning a car that already had LSP applied and I was not going to re-apply any more LSP, I would opt for AutoSmart's Ultramousse as it would have less affect on any LSP.


----------



## danwel

Hmmm will look forward to this. i currenlty have 500 ml of Magifoam and my mate gave me some XLS and have used it and it definatley foams less and imo takes more product to get a decent foam but i am going to try it in the same quantity as Magifoam next time


----------



## sm81

I would think that Auto-foam will win.


----------



## james_death

robbo51 said:


> None of those
> This was very good though:
> Chemical Guys 'No Touch' Snow Foam


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Now your not playing Fair...:wall::lol:

You darn well Know im only talking about the products i actually used......:lol:


----------



## james_death

Keep em coming folks weather that be votes comments or both all appreciated.

The Actimousse XLS seams to have a bit of tag that it removes LSP not found that issue myself and even if it did we all have so many waxes etc that we will never get through them all so just slap on some more....

Its when something gets the TFR monica thrown at it that it seams to be seen as Eeeeevil...:lol:

I think Sue of Autosmart pointed out that Ultra Mousse is a TFR also but weaker and manufactured to be more of a foamer unlike the Actimousse XLS.

Thick Foam looks Cool but as many say it can take a good while to dissipate and although something may get marketed as a snow foam im not bothered if i dont get much foam its the cleaning ability im after for if it does not clean theres no point wasting the time taken to use it.

As long as they clean ill use them even if some may clean more than others...:thumb:


----------



## Franzpan

Franzpan said:


> Active XLS for sure. Its a strong tfr designed for trade use. The rest are mere consumer pre washes.


Oops I've just noticed it was actimousse XLS rather than active XLS.
Not so sure now, never used actimousse. Still confident Autosmart will win it though :thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon

I've voted actimoose as it does seem pretty good from the reviews I have heard. I do worry about it stripping off my lsp though. I have a sample I'm going to try on Saturday but ill be reapplying my lsp that day anyway.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

id be suprised if BH won

AB needs longer dwell time IMO, more like 10 mins

Autosmart will win i reckon


----------



## Nic

As a total noob, I haven't got a clue!

From what I've read on other threads, my guess is the BH will take it.

Making us wait another week isn't fair! - I need to buy some foam soon and this is going to hold me up


----------



## The Doctor

On paper you would expect the Actimousse to out perform the Ultramousse. However with the products being used neat in the lance I'm not so sure as the Ultramousse is much more concentrated although it does not contain the same detergent as Actimousse. I don't know much about the other two products so have no idea how they will fare. In all honesty I will hazard a guess they will all perform very similar due to the strong mix hitting the car.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigQQ

I would say XLS, with BH a close second

I've used magifoam, cg no touch, actimousse xls, valet pro one, bilt hamber and a few ones that wouldn't be known on here 

and XLS and BH clean the best imo, there is only one that beats them.

A common misconception is that thick foam = better cleaning.. but it's quite the opposite, the foaming agent doesn't clean much, but it does hold the real chemicals in a foamier solution so not as much is touching the dirt/surface.
Thinner foams means more of the actual cleaning chemicals are on the surface and cleaning better imo.


----------



## james_death

Nic said:


> As a total noob, I haven't got a clue!
> 
> From what I've read on other threads, my guess is the BH will take it.
> 
> Making us wait another week isn't fair! - I need to buy some foam soon and this is going to hold me up


Dont Worry its Snow and even blizzards so your parcel would be held up and you could'nt use it in that lot....:lol:


----------



## james_death

The Doctor said:


> On paper you would expect the Actimousse to out perform the Ultramousse. However with the products being used neat in the lance I'm not so sure as the Ultramousse is much more concentrated although it does not contain the same detergent as Actimousse. I don't know much about the other two products so have no idea how they will fare. In all honesty I will hazard a guess they will all perform very similar due to the strong mix hitting the car.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think on paper all would dissolve the paper.....:lol: ill get my coat....:lol:

Thanks for the input Doctor...

I have run All foams at the different mix ratio's and to be honest just using neat is the simplest way for me if it cannot clean at that im not interested.

I have in the past hit a vehicle some 3 or 4 times with a mix and still been left with a film.

So its just neat for me, i dont want to waste time re doing again and again and for very little to no effect.

The Actimousse XLS will actually be hitting at its recommended cleaning strength. if i remember correctly.

Cant be bothered to dig it out with all the stuff on and around it with just the pump sticking out the barrel...:lol:


----------



## james_death

CraigQQ said:


> I would say XLS, with BH a close second
> 
> I've used magifoam, cg no touch, actimousse xls, valet pro one, bilt hamber and a few ones that wouldn't be known on here
> 
> and XLS and BH clean the best imo, there is only one that beats them.
> 
> A common misconception is that thick foam = better cleaning.. but it's quite the opposite, the foaming agent doesn't clean much, but it does hold the real chemicals in a foamier solution so not as much is touching the dirt/surface.
> Thinner foams means more of the actual cleaning chemicals are on the surface and cleaning better imo.


Exactly my feelings i want the cleaning ability not the Show Foam...:lol:


----------



## The Doctor

james_death said:


> I think on paper all would dissolve the paper.....:lol: ill get my coat....:lol:
> 
> Thanks for the input Doctor...
> 
> I have run All foams at the different mix ratio's and to be honest just using neat is the simplest way for me if it cannot clean at that im not interested.
> 
> I have in the past hit a vehicle some 3 or 4 times with a mix and still been left with a film.
> 
> So its just neat for me, i dont want to waste time re doing again and again and for very little to no effect.
> 
> The Actimousse XLS will actually be hitting at its recommended cleaning strength. if i remember correctly.
> 
> Cant be bothered to dig it out with all the stuff on and around it with just the pump sticking out the barrel...:lol:


Yep understand that and see what your doing James :thumb: To be honest i see many people recommending using half an inch and an inch of Actimousse but this will dilute the product far too much. I worked it out you need at the very least about 3-400ml of Actimousse and even then it will be at around its weakest recommended dilution.


----------



## Junior Bear

I think BH will win


----------



## Ronnie

if tehy are 25:1 then thats a very strong solution would love to test Cotton Candy against them and it at 100:1 as we dont need to go that strong.


----------



## Tizzer

Thanks James_D, looking fwd to the results of this one.

Can feel a round two coming on where the winner takes on the best of the rest!


----------



## james_death

Ronnie said:


> if tehy are 25:1 then thats a very strong solution would love to test Cotton Candy against them and it at 100:1 as we dont need to go that strong.


If its not 25 to 1 its even stronger at 20 to one.

Thats the ranges my lance comes in at from many testing sessions of water flow and product used etc.

Always happy to test products out but thats the 4 foams i have, well apart from super snow foam and pear foam.

I did not include them for the simple reason other than body panels is they do nothing from my testing even used exactly as these totally neat in the bottle.

Just gone over my figures from my notes over the last few months and its 24/1 ratio of water to product when it comes out my lance on my power washer when used neat in the bottle.


----------



## busterbulldog

How do you work out the ratio using a pressure washer?


----------



## sohail

this one is interesting i have just ordered magifoam today cant wait to use it


----------



## Hercs74

I've only ever used MagiFoam. I put 2 inches worth in the bottle ( must measure it ml really ), apply and leave to dwell for approximately 30 mins. Its never degraded or effected LSP's to note. Over the year I've been OCD I have notice one factor. Obviously LSP has a durability life, some better than others. The older the LSP the greater the dwell time required to lift the dirt etc. Pretty obvious when thinking about it....!!!!!! 

Every time I use MagiFoam on my wife's black car, she comes out after the rinse off thinking I've finished. Her car always looks like she's been rally driving in it.. 😡😂... So Magifoam has yet to disappoint. Yes she has a 24 hr usage ban after I've cleaned it 😃😝....

So my vote is with MagiFoam....... 😎


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## james_death

busterbulldog said:


> How do you work out the ratio using a pressure washer?


Only just spotted this that may be of help from another member (jeroens).

http://www.sonnemans.biz/foamcalculator.html

This is the thread it appeared in...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=94203

And This...

http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=95770

This thread is more my way...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=71201

However i sprayed my lance into a bucket over a minute to see how much i used then added water to a measured foam bottle and noted how much water was removed from the foam bottle to work out what ratio my lance would mix product at neat.


----------



## james_death

*This is a bit of mine from another thread,​
Another point is all the mix ratio's all this 1 or 2 inches in the foam bottle, the bottle often been 1lt capacity but some may use a smaller bottle or try using the sometimes supplied with there power washer foam bottle.

However im set on using neat product in the bottle as this will give me a mix ratio of 1/25 this been product to water upon delivery through the lance.

My calculation below.

All areas will have different pressure some use off there main, rising main that may feed the washing machine dishwasher etc.

So pressure and volume of water supplied to the washer can vary, the power washer can vary on its delivery rate, the foam lance will alter the delivery rate also.

So folk will not always be getting an equal measure of foam to water on there vehicle as another.

As Bilt Hamber state with there Auto-Foam you should be aiming for minimum 4% Foam to water hitting the panels... so this will be 1 part neat foam to 25 parts water upon delivery. so 1/25 ratio product to water.

This is the minimum to actually get a cleaning action.

Great bit of advice and can see the whole issue of 1 inch to water in a foam bottle then mixing with the lance not actually getting any cleaning done.

Now my Nilfisk C120.2 delivers 9lt a minute just through the standard power washer lance.

However attaching my Snow Foam lance this drops to 6lt a Minute.
There can be a slight variation as stated on mains pressure etc.
But i have always tested the flow rate before every cleaning session and the above is the most consistent levels.

Having tried the foam lance on maximum foam i will get through about 450ml of foam solution a minute, However i do what most do and having turned to full foam i do half a turn back this gives me a consistent delivery of 250ml a minute.

So Delivering the Auto Foam to the panels at a ratio of just over 4% so im certainly hitting the minimum to actually get cleaning ability.
*


----------



## [FIN]Dani

Bilt Hamber - Auto foam!!


----------



## Tank.

Amazing the number of folk underestimating the two AS products


----------



## james_death

Tank. said:


> Amazing the number of folk underestimating the two AS products


Still a good way to go but as you say there seams to be one horse pulling away at the minute.

Looks like the bookies would be giving good odds at the minute on the Autosmart Horses....:lol:


----------



## spursfan

The one thing i can see from all the replies is that everyone has a different opinions on dosage for the lances, either no dilution or diluting to a certain dosage, very confusing
There does not seem to be a certain ruling as to how to use these foams apart from what you get on the instructions.
I have used two foams, the first was super snow foam, foamed ok and lasted around 5 mins on car, not long enough for me to clean the gutters, door jams, badges etc..not great at cleaning but better than nothing.
I then got Magifoam, foamed very well, 20 mins cling on the car allowing plenty of time for the wheels, door jams, gutters etc, very good at cleaning compared to the first one.
So i will go for AB Magifoam.

Kev


----------



## james_death

Thats a big thing Kev about dilution.

A good few say an inch in a bottle, yet different bottles will have different diameter although most around a certain mark.

But what none seam to take into account is the fact different washers will have a different flow rate mains pressure etc.

To all encompassing the 1 inch rule.. i have tried 1 inch 2 inch and did not notice any real difference.

I worked out my flow rate and after trying a couple of say 50% foam product and water and then on the lance i ended up just going to using it neat.

I go round the car once and may use 150 to 250ml dependent on vehicle size and coverage.

I just go round once rather than 5 times i put the screw cap back on the snow foam bottle and put on the shelf.

Get a better clean in less time than weaker mix that i put on 5 times and does not clean anywhere near as well as the one hit using neat.


----------



## PWOOD

I had been using supasnow foam from Autobrite for a couple of years and was of the opinion that it was pretty poor for a touchless wash but was fine for prewash and the subsequent tbm. Now its done I ordered Magifoam and have cleaned a pearl white CRZ twice now and its amazing how clean it leaves the car. I have an entry level Nilfisk, Autobride HD Lance, medium water pressure and the LSP is Jeffs Werkstat Arylic Jett Trigger. Im well impressed. :thumb:


----------



## Wolfstein

Subscribed :thumb: I want to see the results...

I haven't tested any of these except for Auto-Foam. But I've tested numerous other foams and nothing have touched Auto-Foam in cleaning power so far. So I'm rooting for Bilthamber on this.

If Auto-Foam doesn't come up top first, I just might have to buy some of the winner and test it out myself.

Thank you James for this test :thumb:


----------



## james_death

*138 Votes So Far...:thumb:

However i think we have a bigger membership than that....

146 ...Now

Thats it Folks Keep em Coming...:lol:​*


----------



## The Doctor

Its interesting reading so far!


----------



## Bratwurst

Nice test JD!  :thumb:

Voted for BH foam. 

Keen to see the results of this test!


----------



## james_death

*156 Folks Have Cast There Votes So Far...:thumb:

With so many looking forward to the reveal its like Kids counting the sleeps until Santa....:lol:​*


----------



## chrisc

well after useing autofoam im in two minds now


----------



## james_death

*160 Vote's so far...:thumb:

Only 3 Sleeps Till reveal....

I know Technically 2 but dont know if ill get it posted up as the poll closes very late on...:lol:*​


----------



## james_death

*Seams One Foam is Getting A Darn Site More Votes than the Others Here.​*


----------



## pee

My vote goes to magi foam


----------



## james_death

pee said:


> My vote goes to magi foam


Popular Choice it seams....:lol:


----------



## stantheman

I've only used one from that list (Magifoam, but not neat!) and was relatively pleased with the results, so I'm hoping that it's NOT the winner as it means that there's something else that's even better, shame you didn't test ValetPro ANSF as it's the best I've used to date which includes:
Magifoam
Valet Pro ph neutral
CG No Touch
Valet Pro Advanced Neutral 
Espuma Activo


----------



## stantheman

Btw James, Isn't one of the Autosmart products a tfr and the other a snowfoam?


----------



## RDB85

chrisc said:


> well after useing autofoam im in two minds now


Ive got a cracking Prewash from AW. Whats Autofoam like in a pressure sprayer


----------



## danwel

After another go with XLS I'm not that impressed with it compared to magifoam so i will be crossing it off my list


----------



## james_death

stantheman said:


> Btw James, Isn't one of the Autosmart products a tfr and the other a snowfoam?


Im fairly sure i read somewhere that Autosmart Ultra Mousse still contains a weak TFR.

I do stand to be corrected Mind....:lol:


----------



## james_death

danwel said:


> After another go with XLS I'm not that impressed with it compared to magifoam so i will be crossing it off my list


What dilution did you use the XLS @????

Its a product that does need to be fairly strong i think.


----------



## james_death

*Well One More Sleep Until Reveal....:lol:​*


----------



## Z4-35i

I've only a small amount of Magifoam left, so very interested and waiting in anticipation of the reveal.


----------



## Nic

james_death said:


> *Well One More Sleep Until Reveal....:lol:​*


Well, I'm awake, get on with it!!


----------



## Jochen




----------



## james_death

*Sorry folks that was one more sleep for me and poll does not close until 11.16pm....

Now Play Nice and Fair....:lol:​*
*Some may even have an afternoon nap so even more sleeps for them...*​


----------



## shine247

Having never tried it, I will go for BH in the hope it works better than another on the list. 

Thanks for taking time to do this, especially in the current climate.


----------



## danwel

james_death said:


> What dilution did you use the XLS @????
> 
> Its a product that does need to be fairly strong i think.


The snow foam bottle was 1/4 to possibly 1/3 full and topped up with water. Just wasn't impressed to be honest compared to magifoam. Got 5l of CG no touch comming to try next


----------



## Bratwurst

I did my own wee comparison today.
Full PW first, wee break to let it soak, then another PW rinse before the foam.
Then Magifoam with a 10 minute dwell did an OK job on my car. Not great at all, just OK.
BH foam with a 5 minute dwell after that got my car almost completely clean.
I know, not the fairest since it had a few soaks/rinses prior to the BH, but still, it shifted quite a lot of crap off the car.


----------



## james_death

*Ok Folks Lets See How Your Votes Compared To Foam Performance.*

*So The Dirt the Foams had to Contend With...*














































*Remember all Foams were used in neat form from the foam lance bottle.

So Actually were dispensed at a mix ratio of 20:1 so Twenty Parts Water to One Part Foam Product.

So....Pads were Swiped from the Bottom of each respective panel as these were the Dirtiest sections although not taken from the actual sill as getting that low risks catching any crud below the sill bottom edge.










Magifoam was Voted Top... It Actually Came Last from my testing.

Autosmart Ultra Mousse was Voted Last... It Actually Came Third.

Autosmart Actimousse XLS Voted Next to Last... It Actually Came Second Only Just Pipped to the post By the Winner.

Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam Voted Second Best... It's Actually the Winner only just Beating XLS.

The Autosmart Ultramousse was Similar Performance to Autobrite Magifoam... But i would put the Ultramousse as Slightly Better.

So From My Testing Magifoam alongside Ultramousse.










Remember the Pads were swiped once through the relevant Panel that had been cleaned.

The Swiped Pads were left to dry in order to see if any Grime was left on the panel after the Foaming and Rinsing.

Here We Have the Second place Actimousse XLS alongside the Winner Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam.










Now although still not fully clean the XLS & Auto-Foam Only left a very miniscule amount behind.

For my own Personal Test, Since i had only just received Magifoam having heard good things about it for what seams like forever, i did a side by side on the Hatch with what i have found to be an excellent foam that being the Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam.

Now the Very Cruddy Hatch had one hit of each product, one on each side again.

This power washed off again after 5 Minutes but this time i swiped each side with each pad twice.

Both did not remove all but again the Bilt Hamber Autofoam Performed the Best.

The Hatch Pad pics seam to have fallen into a Black Hole....:wall:

However they are at the top of this shot...








*


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I don't use foam,as you may or may not know james,but a couple of my pals do.I'll have to tell them to get on the bilt hamber tip.Good test though


----------



## kempe

Nice test thank you very much and I would not of thought of the results :thumb:


----------



## bildo

Not surprised Magifoam came last at all to be honest, I gave up using it after I got through the 5L I had. So much foam that goes everywhere yet the car never really seemed clean enough, sums up why really!

Would have liked to see where ValetPro's Advanced Neutral Snow Foam ended up on this, as I've found it a fantastic replacement.

Thanks for taking the time to show us though, quite surprised BH won!


----------



## james_death

*Thanks Folks...:wave:*

The Magifoam is one i wanted to try for a good while and always go for value so went for 5lt....:lol:

Think it will last a while....:lol:
I have about 4lt left of Ultramousse.
25lt of Actimousse xls... Thats looking to be a very very good buy....:lol:
Only have about 2lt left of the Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam... i think that speaks volumes as is the one i have had the least apart from the magifoam...:lol:

From my other threads i have been playing with the Auto-Foam for a while now running it through its passes and its the best cleaning i have found so far....:thumb:

You do need to hit the minimum 4% product to water to get the good cleaning. Which i get using neat in the lance bottle.

I average 100ml to 150ml a wash and only have to spray the vehicle once.


----------



## toni

Great stuff, James! DW needs more of your reviews, so what's next? 

Autofoam is on my buying list for the next order in the UK.


----------



## danwel

Very nice, what was the coming lie on XLS and dwell time as I wasn't impressed?


----------



## Demon_

Thing that us Finnish have been known for a while now. There aint´t no better foam than Bilt-Hambers foam  

Great test :thumb:


----------



## [FIN]Dani

I knew Bilt Hamber Auto-foam will win, because there is no other foam/prewash that will perform in so short time and aggressive but LPS safe diluted < 8%


----------



## james_death

danwel said:


> Very nice, what was the coming lie on XLS and dwell time as I wasn't impressed?


Was placed in bottle neat so came out the lance at 20:1 water to xls.

Dwell time was left for 5 minutes as all were left for this amount of time.
That way they all had a set time sitting so an equal comparison.

I felt and do indeed feel 5 minutes is long enough, some can be left longer but some possibly shorter as varying climate and temperatures.

I have left Ultramousse for 45 minutes before can be handy if you want to do other bits while it sits so you dont come back to dry panels but 5 minutes is a happy medium i feel.

If its not done its job by then a lot run the risk on setting on the panel.

Each is free to do what they feel but for my test i wanted a set time for all.

Dependent on temperature i may leave a product for only say 3 minutes if i felt it was drying out too fast.

I run with neat solutions in my lance its the only way i see proper cleaning with any of the foams i have tried and in fact sometimes then there not up to much.

I do not subscribe to the inch of foam and add water as mentioned in some of my other posts about the forum.

I always use neat that will then give me about 20:1 as mentioned.

This way all i do is attach the foam lance bottle spray round once and thats it.

Unscrew bottle put lid on bottle and put back on the shelf.


----------



## Ste T

I under stand what you are trying to do here by a comparison of product, but please keep in mind that things like this, once written will stay written and could be very damaging to a brand, think of it this way, if I slept with 4 members wife's/ girl friends ( you get my point) and posted who was the best in bed without consent of the members , would this be OK? Granted it would make great reading, but I'm sure the thread would be removed, so why is putting 4 products side by side OK? I not having a direct dig at james he clearly has put slot of time and effect in here, but think about the bigger picture of the damage that could be done, and how sales are effected by threads like this.


----------



## danwel

Right so essentially you were using the xls neat. I must admit I do like to see a good thick foam which might be why I want fussed with the xls as it appeared thin in comparison magifoam.

Will see how I get on with CG No touch


----------



## millns84

I'm also not surprised that Magifoam came last. It does do well on well looked after cars that aren't very dirty but I've recently had to turn to VP Citrus Pre-Wash when the car was filthy.

I find Magifoam a lot better than VP PH Neutral foam though, in comparison that didn't do much at all! 

I think the hype some products get on here is quite amusing, not seeking to criticise anything but it shows how people can get carried away sometimes


----------



## carlblakemore

Glad i only bought the 500ml magifoam recently! I have to say i don't think its as good as the chemical guys no touch that it replaced. Have an idea what to sample next now! I have a 500ml sample of VP ANSF on its way so will try that too! 

I agree that products get hype beyond their actual performance sometimes on here. But like anywhere it is subject to individuals own methods and preferences!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## james_death

Ste T said:


> I under stand what you are trying to do here by a comparison of product, but please keep in mind that things like this, once written will stay written and could be very damaging to a brand, think of it this way, if I slept with 4 members wife's/ girl friends ( you get my point) and posted who was the best in bed without consent of the members , would this be OK? Granted it would make great reading, but I'm sure the thread would be removed, so why is putting 4 products side by side OK? I not having a direct dig at james he clearly has put slot of time and effect in here, but think about the bigger picture of the damage that could be done, and how sales are effected by threads like this.


*Whoe Whoe Whoe....*

*This is a public forum and as such is public opinion expression.

The whole point of this forum is to pass on tips techniques tests reviews etc.

Everyone makes there own decision on what to buy and use.

Just because the forum has sponsors does not mean we should shy away from our findings and its still up to the individual how they interpret something.

If we do not post something for fear of upsetting someone then the whole forum is pointless.

These are all businesses that vie with one another and the market place.

I know for a fact i always go online and read reviews of cameras, cars, tv etc before making a purchase so no difference here.

Product Comparisons have been done for years on here.

There is no way im going to ask for permission from a product manufacturer to do a side by side comparison.

I Purchase a product its mine to do with as i like.

Magazines do comparisons all the time... Such as Auto Express.
*


----------



## The Doctor

Thanks for the results James. 

That's actually some serious cleaning power the bilt hamber has. Has anybody got a Coshh for it just out of interest? I can't see them on bilt hambers site but just interested as to what sort of product it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jochen

Funny. A few years ago, Magifoam was the best foam you could get. Shows once again how things can be hyped on a forum 

Thanks for the test James 
I was in the marked for a new foam as my Magi is running out, but I think I'm gonna ditch the foam and start using Citrus Pre-wash through a pump sprayer


----------



## sicko

Nice test. THank you for that. 
There are too many overhyped products IMO. And it gets worse with every new product. But that is how marketing works. And when someone prove that the product isn't as good as it should be, gets shot by many fanboys.
Test like these are very good, there are just too few of them.


----------



## Jochen

Reminds me of Black WOW. The revolutionary trim dressing that lasted for 400 years and was sold out everywhere :lol:


----------



## The Doctor

Jochen said:


> Reminds me of Black WOW. The revolutionary trim dressing that lasted for 400 years and was sold out everywhere :lol:


Similar to a certain tyre dressing that everybody was going crazy for not long ago. When James tested that against 3 other dressings it lasted no better than the others!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## millns84

Jochen said:


> Reminds me of Black WOW. The revolutionary trim dressing that lasted for 400 years and was sold out everywhere :lol:


Looking at it the other way, there's a load of products you can buy for peanuts which are absolute stars IMO and get NO air time on the forum.

Best for me so far:

TW Ice Paste Wax - £10 delivered.
TW Ice Detailer - £6 delivered.
TW Ice Shampoo - £5 delivered.
Simoniz Back to Black Trim Restorer - £3.60 delivered.
3m Show Car Paste Wax - £11 or so (bought it ages ago!).


----------



## Bratwurst

Great work JD! :thumb:

I was sure early on that BH would win your test, and so it came to pass lol. 

Well done sir - looking forward to more of your tests.


----------



## amatkins

Great test... Will use my magifoam up washing all my friends cars so I can buy some BH  
Thanks! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shine247

Great result James, I opted for BH because I hoped there had to be something better than the predicted winner. I like to be honest with myself, waste of time fooling yourself. Too many do and that is always going to happen. Just because you found it best in this test does not mean I will find it better than any other but I am preprared to give it a go.

You use the foams neat, not many people do that so that is likely to help. I will still expect I need to use TBM but do like a foam before, rinse and again with shampoo. I still have nearly a full container of MF to get through since I did a test on here a long time back, and others. Might just order some BH now and use the others with the chassis cleaner.

I am kind of liking my AFCP just now but also like a bit of foam before touching with a mitt. Fun reading and the whole point of the forum is based on opinion so really no reason for anyone to complain. After all, next week there will be a new foam to rave about.


----------



## james_death

Thanks everyone, all votes and comments.

As mentioned i always use neat as the power washer water's it down to 20:1 anyway and want it cleaning.

All will remove grime to soem degree some better than others, although it is possible to find neat products that still dont clean.

Anything that reduces the grime your left to take a mitt to the better....:thumb:

Only Foam that has ever given me a touch less clean was Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam... but your LSP is paramount the fresher the better the clean.

Best to view again as another pre wash method.


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab

Pleased to see this James! The popularity vote method for awarding products simply can't be a good one, does little to encourage work on performance. 

Objective testing on the same soil, same paint on the same day is the way to go and should be encouraged.

We are often asked if we can we increase the concentration of auto-foam and the answer is no. The balance of actives sits where it is and gives best performance - as soon as you try to increase to get a marvellous sounding dilution ratio that balance is lost, and cleaning power decreases.


----------



## Junior Bear

So auto foam Is to be used neat in a snow foam bottle?


----------



## [FIN]Dani

Without water, just auto-foam in lance and adjust strength via lance. Usually 1,5-2 rounds off the max strength is ok.


----------



## lowejackson

Great test and well written. Thank you for taking the time to do this


----------



## carlblakemore

Will try using my foam neat next time, have always diluted an inch with warm water!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danwel

All the site foams talk about dilution ratios,most on here use about an inch or so. Would be good to see a test of diluted snow foams to compare. Just thinking out loud


----------



## [FIN]Dani

BH Auto-foam is LSP till 8% and will strip all the crap very fast, so style is free, put water in lance or not, warm or cold but make sure that auto-foam will hit the car @ 8%


----------



## Bratwurst

Copied from a reply of mine on another topic..

Your 2" mix is no doubt at (or close to) the lance's maximum mix strength. That's why you probably get one car out of a whole 1L mix.

You'll be able to get the same mix strength by filling your 1L lance bottle with neat shampoo/foam by turning the mix control all the way back to minimum... then you'll be able to do a whole car and hardy use any.

Same result. Same amount of raw material used. All you're doing is changing how much water your PW and lance introduce to the shampoo/foam at a different stage.


----------



## james_death

danwel said:


> All the site foams talk about dilution ratios,most on here use about an inch or so. Would be good to see a test of diluted snow foams to compare. Just thinking out loud


Been there tried it and reason i now use neat.

Many variables size of your bottle amount of water you add the flow of water from your lance on your settings in your area with your water pressure.

I was always disappointed with cleaning performance of foams mind the very first one i ever tried is still pants when used neat.

My power washer with the lance in the usual full on and half a turn back position as most run with will give me a 20:1 ratio out of the lance when using neat foam solution.

This ratio means that 5% of the foam solution is hitting the panel in relation to water.

Everyone is free to use neat or at whatever mix they wish, but from trying many times i dont bother watering down i simply screw a bottle of neat foam on the lance.

I then go round the vehicle once disconnect bottle put cap back on bottle and stick on the shelf till next time.

Thats what works best for me and is the only thing that has enabled me to view foaming as a valid cleaning method.

As opposed to before when it was watered down in the lance bottle and just was not getting the results i now get.


----------



## bildo

Following on from reading this thread I decided to have a little test for myself at the weekend with some Magifoam I had left.

Since I normally put about an inch but then only fill it half way, I figured I'd try more (I didn't go for neat but more 50/50) I'd say I did 1 1/2 inches of product with the same of water.

I then adjusted the dial so that it wasn't chucking out as much as normal, but so that I had a suitable amount of foam at the same time. I also found that if I did too much the foam was too thick (one of Magifoam's traits!)

I was really quite impressed with how much more it cleaned than on previous attempts. I still find Magifoam too messy for my liking, but I actually had to go somewhere and didn't get to do a 2BM after the foam and the car really did look a LOT cleaner when I'd used Magifoam in the past.

I recommend everyone to try different stages of dilution until they find the one that suits them best personally.


----------



## Gtiracer

[FIN]Dani said:


> BH Auto-foam is LSP till 8% and will strip all the crap very fast, so style is free, put water in lance or not, warm or cold but make sure that auto-foam will hit the car @ 8%





[FIN]Dani said:


> Without water, just auto-foam in lance and adjust strength via lance. Usually 1,5-2 rounds off the max strength is ok.


Im confused, I have bilt hamber autofoam and on the bilt hamber website it says:



> Use on a cool surface.
> 
> Dilute as required to obtain a PIR (panel impact ratio) of between 1:100 and 5:100.


How can I achieve this and know whats right? What kind of calculation do I need?


----------



## WannaBd

Time for a new foam test maybe Mr Death? I am about to buy a foam lance so I was looking for some advice on foams. I fancy BH as I hear it doesn't leave a foamy mess everywhere. What has the shortest dwell time but most effective clean? lsp safe and not?.
Thanks


----------

